# Azawakh?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm writing a paper for my breeds class and of couse I had to pick the rarest breed, but they are quite lovely, I just adore sighthounds. I'm a bit stumped on the resources, there doesent seem to be too much out there other then same info, but my main objective is to find out more about the breeds modern job or activity, so I picked lure coursing. 
Can anyone fill me in on the sport or point me to good resources, especially if they tie in with the breed?

Thanks


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I'm writing a paper for my breeds class and of couse I had to pick the rarest breed, but they are quite lovely, I just adore sighthounds. I'm a bit stumped on the resources, there doesent seem to be too much out there other then same info, but my main objective is to find out more about the breeds modern job or activity, so I picked lure coursing.
> Can anyone fill me in on the sport or point me to good resources, especially if they tie in with the breed?
> 
> Thanks


We will be starting this soon as Aspen is VERY prey driven  Hope this helps...

Luratics! 'cause dogs just want to have fun

ETA: Oh, and click on "What are sighthounds"


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

They are still used for hunting in Africa. They usually hunt in a pack. They are GORGEOUS dogs!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't have any breed-specific information on lure coursing, but it's something I dabble in with Annie. We don't compete, but I'm pretty familiar with the sport. What kind of information are you looking for??


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

can you contact a breeder or two?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> We will be starting this soon as Aspen is VERY prey driven  Hope this helps...
> 
> Luratics! 'cause dogs just want to have fun
> 
> ETA: Oh, and click on "What are sighthounds"


That is SOOOO cool...I wish we had something like that around here for Minnie....she is the fastest dog I've ever seen...even outruns her greyhound friend at the dog park.  She would love that...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

minnieme said:


> That is SOOOO cool...I wish we had something like that around here for Minnie....she is the fastest dog I've ever seen...even outruns her greyhound friend at the dog park.  She would love that...


She sounds so much like Akasha. She's the fastest in our pack (although I think Freya might give her a run for her $$)


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

minnieme said:


> That is SOOOO cool...I wish we had something like that around here for Minnie....she is the fastest dog I've ever seen...even outruns her greyhound friend at the dog park.  She would love that...


I know what you mean. I was in awe the day Aspen was loose at my dad's ranch and sprinted off for a deer, and later in the day, a bobcat!! I'm so excited to get started with luratics!! I want to put his instincts to work!! OK, now :focus:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I don't have any breed-specific information on lure coursing, but it's something I dabble in with Annie. We don't compete, but I'm pretty familiar with the sport. What kind of information are you looking for??


heres what I need: 



> Select an activity that dogs are involved in such as conformation, obedience, agility, herding, lure coursing, hunting, police work, service work, search and rescue, etc. Research your subject and include on overview of what the activity entails, its history, special training or behaviors involved, breeds that are specific to the activity, organizations involved or that govern the activity, and anything else that is unique and interesting about the subject.


Ranmiller- thats a good idea, I might do that 

Aspen, thanks for the link I'll look into it when I get home.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Have you looked at the ASFA (American Sighthound Field Association) website? It's got tons of info on lure coursing. AKC also has a lure coursing program; I believe they have some info on their website, but nothing as extensive as ASFA's. I'd provide links, but I'm on my phone, sorry! But you should be able to find those sources through a quick google search. I'm just getting into lure coursing, it's a lot of fun to watch.

Good luck on your project. I the Azawakh and would love to have one some day, but probably never will; they're a bit high energy for me.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Spot SHOT - YouTube

Dr. Justin Shmalberg DVM
Resident in Small Animal Clinical Nutrition
College of Veterinary Medicine, University of Florida


He has a Saluki and Azawakh [email protected] 

You can contact Krys @ Shannon Down Whippets - they are into lure coursing.
[email protected] 
Shannon Down Whippets


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

great, thanks!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm at the computer now, so I figured I'd actually post links to those sources I referred to earlier. 

American Sighthound Field Association

AKC Lure Coursing

You could also check for sighthound breed clubs in your area, and email them asking if there are ever lure coursing events/practices near you. Attending a lure coursing event is a great way to learn about them, and it's really amazing to see.

And just for kicks, here's a really really crappy video my mom took of my Silken's first lure coursing practice (there was a lot more to it, but this is the only part where she actually had the camera on him at all :wink: ): Zephy's First Lure Coursing Practice - YouTube


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

OK folks, this is going to melt your heart from Shannon Down Whippets. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzFrJlk-QIk&feature=related

Tinsley x Zip puppies 8.5 weeks old - video 3 - YouTube

Tinsley x Zip puppies 8.5 weeks old - video 2 - YouTube


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Lure Coursing Events

American Kennel Club - Club Search and Directory

https://sites.google.com/site/midatlantichoundassociation/

AKC NLCC 2011 National Lure Coursing Championship


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Unosmom - did you have any luck finding what you were looking for? I forgot these organizations:

National Oval Track Racing Association (NOTRA) NOTRA On-Line
North American Whippet Racing Association (NAWRA) NAWRA | North American Whippet Racing Association
National Open Field Coursing Association (NOFCA) NOFCA - National Open Field Coursing Association


----------

